
Show HN: VoiceText – Voice notes with transcription in Slack - junetic
https://voicetext.presence.so/
======
summitsummit
why wouldn't you just use dictation? i've thought about this before and
concluded that i certainly don't want my current employing corporation to own
my voice data for eternity. specially with the advent of ML and deepfakes for
voice, I would prefer to just send text.

at which point, I'd prefer the transcription to be rendered locally or if
necessary by a service I trust (such as apple, reluctantly and tentatively).

~~~
junetic
Yea I understand why you might prefer dictation or a way to process your audio
locally. The intent was to provide voice messaging with transcription. Not
necessarily provide text as the only output—which dictation is designed for

